# Sticky  -= 80/90/Cq FAQ How-To, DIY & FAQ =-



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FAQ*

To have anything added to this list, use the report post to moderator function

When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the Fourtitude search function. if you cannot find the answer to you question in the *Recent Topics* try changing the *Data Set* to *Archived Topics* and you might find an answer








*80/90/Cq FAQ*
FAQ: Buyrs Guide & Common Problems

1.8T Engine Swap

Rear Vented Rotor Combinations for the Coupe

Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe 

Rear Sway Bar for Coupe, 80/90, 4000, Ur-quattro

7A Injector Woe's? The Solution....

Stainless exhaust system buildup

DIY: 20V Timing Belt Change

Rigid bumper repair D.I.Y.
interior leaks f.a.q
tt pedals on a 90 D.I.Y
4X108 to 5X112 hub swap

_Modified by StormChaser at 7:33 PM 4-17-2008_

_Modified by StormChaser at 7:52 AM 8/31/2008_

_Modified by StormChaser at 6:47 PM 1-2-2010_


_Modified by StormChaser at 6:48 PM 1-2-2010_


----------

